# Stress and Crossvine



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Much has been written about handling stress when SHTF. This is a great way to maintain health of body and mind during stressful times.

Crossvine - Bignonia capreolata. An amazing plant I use daily. Its native throughout the southeast, west into Texas and as far north as the Ohio river valley. It was used as an ornamental for decades and spread to California and the pacific northwest.

Crossvine is an adaptogen&#8230; "Adaptogens: Nature's Miracle Anti-stress and Fatigue Fighters&#8230; At the core of an adaptogen's scope of actions is the ability to help the body cope more effectively with stress. Specifically, adaptogens recharge the adrenal glands, which are the body's nominal mechanism for responding to stress and emotional changes."

More detail on stress and adaptogens - http://draxe.com/7-adaptogen-herbs-to-lower-cortisol/

Adaptogens you may have heard of - Ashwagandha and Ginseng.

Crossvine has a big advantage over Ginseng. It can take up to 4 weeks for the benefits of Ginseng to be felt. Crossvine takes as little as 4 days and it's free! Both the vine and leaves are used for tea.

In some parts of Alabama it can be almost as annoying as kudzu. Locally it's not so prolific. Last summer I drove to see a friend and harvest some near Lookout Mtn. 4 leaves hang parallel on the vine, very distinctive in the wild.

I brought back a big pile. I dried it on large racks then processed it. I ended up with 60 quart jars packed and vacuum sealed. It should last me about 18 months. (yes, sixty quarts) I put the jars back in the cases, easy to stack and store.

I really like the flavor, better than lipton to me. I measure out about 2 cups packed, cut it up with kitchen shears and add to a 2quart pot of water. I bring it to a boil then turn down the heat and let it simmer for about 20 minutes. I strain out the plant material then add 2 tbsp of honey to sweeten. I have a cup warm and store the rest in the fridge, usually about 1.5 quarts. This will last about 4 days.

It really helps my energy levels, always a good thing!


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Crossvine… an amazing adaptogen. I haven’t had time to drive up and get another pickup load. A friend grabbed a couple of small vines, dried them, then shipped me a box full.

I cut up all the leaves and stems then vacuum sealed 10 quart jars of this wonderful plant. It’s ready for tea! By measure this is about 100 days worth for one person. I drink tea once each day for about a month then stop for a few weeks, then start again so this will last me about 170 days.

Crossvine has a major advantage over other adaptogens like ginseng. It starts working on the adrenal glands in only 4 days. Ginseng takes about 28 days. I can’t count the number of people I’ve heard say “I bought a bottle of “organic ginseng capsules” at the herb store. They never really helped my energy levels.”

Most bottles of ginseng capsules are a 30 day supply for about $40. You have to take the whole bottle for it to just begin helping. Most folks never buy the second bottle because they saw no real result. Ginseng will help folks with energy problems, it just takes a while.

Crossvine grows where I live but it’s not common. I know where several dozen vines are located. I’m saving them for a rainy day. My friend charged me $20 to harvest, dry and ship me a 6 month supply. That much organic ginseng would cost $240. I think crossvine is better.

I put up 10 quarts today! 

Read above for more details.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Here in West Ky, I don't believe Ive seen any with 4 leaves.

I see a similar vine with 3 leaves and another with 5 leaves, and have been told they are Poison Oak, and Poison Ivy.

I avoid the them n case they are right.




Jim


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

We called it trumpet vine or cow itch vine which is Campsis Radicans.
Cotton will this vine work?


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

crabapple said:


> We called it trumpet vine or cow itch vine which is Campsis Radicans.
> Cotton will this vine work?


Campsis radicans, commonly called trumpet vine is mildly toxic to people.

Its distantly related to Bignonia capreolata and has similar blooms but that's where the similarity ends. I would Not recommend drinking tea made from trumpet vine.


----------

